#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Rayong - Khao Chamao waterfall

## dirtydog

This is in one of the Thai National Parks between Klaeng and Chanthaburi, with the amount of money they have spent on sign posts for this tourist attraction, ie 40 to 50 kms before you even get there I was expecting something like Niagra Falls or Yoesomite park.

I think the best way to describe this _waterfall_ would be,hmmm, steep rapids perhaps.

Let's move rapidly onto the double pricing scams, well this don't happen here, it's 20baht for adult Thais and 200baht for adult _Aliens_, yep they aint scared to gouge the money out of tourists here at these national parks.

They got 4 of what they refer to as waterfalls, after the first one you aint allowed to smoke nor take food or drink with you, I got to admit I have never seen so many dustbins in one place in Thailand and the place is really clean.

They got bungalows to rent and tents and all that, but what I thought was strange was the sign in English warning it was dangerous after 4pm, dangerous for farangs? they didn't have the same sign in Thai.

The place is quite nice and I was amazed at all the fish that you could just lift out of the streams as they were so packed together, it wouldn't be sporting to go fishing there with a rod or a fishing net, hell kids were just grabbing them with their hands.

The funny thing when you enter the park is that they want to know the nationality of the _Alien_ and they write it down, also your registration aswell, the registration of your car that is, I thought that was a bit strange.

Anyway let's move onto the good points about this place, yep no more me being negative about these tourist traps, I shall list them from 1 to 10.

1, The Water is clean, probably.
2, The Water is cool, which is pretty good if your into cold showers which I aint.
3, Loads of Fishes.
4, Loads of gals with cold erect nipples.
5, OK, I got to admit I am struggling now to think of more good things.
6, The tickets for entry had nice pictures on.
7, You wouldn't waste much petrol if you only lived down the road from here and wanted to visit it.
8, OK, I give up, the place was a dump and I begrudged paying, your a foking alien prices.
9, cold erect female nipples.
10, gals with erect nipples.

How the Thai's can think this is a destination that tourists would actually be interested in going to is beyond me, I mean travel across the world to see some steep rapids, hell come and visit Thamesmead, we got a man made lake there with fishes in it, it's lovely, but pleases remember to bring your own weapons.

----------


## dirtydog

100baht for white or black kids? fok that, he did have a good look in the car and I thought he might want us to open the boot, but my son was alright, hell he likes sleeping in there.

----------


## dirtydog

A Little place to pray.



From the Thai National Parks website.

*Khao Chamao - Khao Wong National Park* 

*General Information*

This area was designated a park in 1975, becoming Thailand's 13th National Park. It covers an area of about 84 square km. Named after 2 mountains in Chantaburi and Rayong provinces. It provides an important watershed area for the agriculture of the region. 

*Geography*

Tropical broad-leaved evergreen forests dominated the lowland elevations up to 1000 m.

*Climate*

There is heavy rain from May to October about 3,000 mm. of rain per year, nicely cold from November to February, and summer from March to April with approximately 26-27 degrees Celsius all the year round.

*Flora and Fauna*

Animals that can probably still be found in the park include elephant, gaur, serow, bear, wild pig, deer, pileated gibbon and banded langur. There are also 53 confirmed bird species including the wreathed and great hornbills. "In the deep pools of Khao Chamao waterfall is found a species of carp (tor soro) which old timers in the area claim gave the Khao Chamao, which translates to get drunk its name. They say people who eat the fish become light headed. A favourite food of the carp is the fallen fruit of a particular tree growing beside the waterfall. This fruit apparently has a mysterious property which has no visible effect on the carp but seemingly causes intoxication in people who eat the fish. This fruit, intriguingly, is a traditional curative for leprosy." (Gray, Piprell, Graham 1994)

----------


## dirtydog

From TAT

This national park was established in 1975, covering an area of 52,300 rai. This lush forest with a great variety of flora and fauna is the watershed of the Prasae River. The national park has two nature trails for tourists to explore herbs and animal behaviour. The trails are two kilometres and three kilometres long, respectively. To explore the trail, registration at the tourist centre is required in advance. Amission is 200 baht for adults and 100 baht for children. Houses and tents are available for tourists. Pitching a private tent costs 30 baht per person/night. For more information, please call the park at Tel. 0 3889 4378 or National Park Department in Bangkok at Tel. 0 2562 0760 or www.dup.go.th

How to get there: The national park is 71 kilometres from Rayong town. Follow Sukhumvit Road and turn right at the Khao Din Intersection, kilometre 274. The national park is 17 kilometres away.

Attractions in the national park

Namtok Khao Chamao or Namtok Khlong Nam Sai  This crystal clear waterfall is one kilometre before the national park. The waterfall comprises seven levels, stretching for three kilometres. The large pond called Wang Matcha, is a habitat of brook carp.

Pha Sawan The viewpoint is 1.5 kilometres from the national park headquarters. On the way, visitors can explore nature. Contact the national park staff first.

Namtok Khlong Pla Kang  The waterfalls is three kilometres from the headquarters. Ferns and orchids grow well in this lush forest.

Namtok Khlong Hin Phoeng The small waterfall is actually in Chanthaburi province, ten kilometers from the headquarters. Water runs all year round. Nature lovers can enjoy wild flowers around the waterfall. Khao Wong (เขาวง) Many limestone mountains surround a flat plain in the middle. The amazing mountains have a total of 80 caves inside. This is also a habitat of mountain goat.

Krommaluang Chumphon Shrine The shrine houses the statue of Krommaluang Chumphonkhetudomsak, founder of Thailand's modern navy. He is much honoured by the people of Rayong. Turn right at kilometre 274 off Sukhumvit Road, the shrine is 10 kilometres away.


The last piece of virgin forest in Rayong, the park is located in Klaeng District, 71 kilometers from the city. Declared as a National Park in December 31, 1975, Khao Chamao – Khao Wong covers an area of 83.6 square meters, which is home to tigers, wild elephants and bears. The park is famous for its limestone mountains, caves, high cliffs, verdant forests and waterfalls. Khao Chamao –Khao Wong National Park offers the following attractions:

Namtok Khao Chamao
Namtok Khao Chamao is situated approximately 17 kilometers off of the main highway at Km. marker 274. The main attraction and landmark of the 8-tiered waterfall is "Wang Mutcha” a large pond on the second level which is the habitat of Pluang fish. Reaching the top is easy and visitors can enjoy the refreshing scenery all the way up to the highest level of the waterfall.

Namtok Klong Pla Kang
Located some 3 kilometers from the National Park Office is this 7-tiered waterfall. Reaching the top of the waterfall is not quite an easy task as visitors have to walk through the verdant forest and also climb up the mountains. Plant lovers should not miss this opportunity to see several kinds of plants such as ferns, orchids, mushrooms, etc., while walking along the trails.

Pha Sawan (Heaven Cliff)
Pha Sawan is situated about 1,500 meters from the Park’s Office. The cliff is famous for its scenic lookout point which offers an intriguing panoramic view of the pristine forests. Various types of plants can be found along the way up to the cliff and are ideal for nature studies.

Camping sites are available at the price of 10 baht to pitch personal tents. Bungalows are also available (8 all together), at the cost of 800 baht/bungalow and have to be reserved well in advance. For more information, call 038 894378.

----------


## dirtydog

Well, it could be worse I suppose.

----------


## Curious George

Thank-you, thank-you, thank-you for these postings!

You have just solved a mystery for me that I have not been able to previously figure out.

Several years ago, my wife and a couple friends were on Koh Samui, and proceeded to walk to an advertised "Waterfall" (the name of which I've forgotten). My friend and his partner gave up after a couple kilometers of walking. Thai Wife and I continued on to find a sign "Waterfall 1 KM". Continuing down the trail, we crossed some rapids and saw another sign with "Waterfall 1 KM". We continued to tramp for a long ways to another rapids. After passing, we saw another "Waterfall 1 KM" sign. At this point, we gave up and returned several kilometers to again meet up with our friends.

Gleaning the knowledge you have imparted to me by this thread, I am now convinced we arrived at some of the 'waterfalls' along this trail. Just like you, my definition of a 'waterfall' is a bit different than just a bit of water rushing through rocks.  :Confused:

----------


## mrsquirrel

Now this is a waterfall. I went to see it yesterday. I will write a report tonight for you. You know it will be good as it involves the missus and I trying to find somewhere with our bat like direction sensing.

----------


## Bexar County Stud

Actually, there's some pretty nice waterfalls on some of the upper levels of Khao Chamao. How far up did you go DD?
I got some pics, will post later.

----------


## dirtydog

I got to admit after the first _waterfall_ I was a bit disappointed, probably went up another few hundred meters.

----------


## Bexar County Stud

If you go up farther, there is a point from which they don't allow hikers to pass if its too late in the day - I believe it's 4 PM, supposedly due to unfriendly wildlife! Or so I was told. 
At any rate, it is an impressive forest area - the last of it's kind in Rayong province.

----------


## Bexar County Stud

Not exactly Niagra Falls, but I wouldn't call 'em rapids either. And there's not a lot of people on the upper levels. 

Good swimming area here, with the falls as a backdrop, rock cliffs on either side, and plenty of shade. Pesky little fish, however, that like to peck at you now and then.

----------

